
We need a new document markup language – here is why - airnomad
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/we-need-a-new-document-markup-language-c22e0ec44e15/
======
unlinked_dll
Bit weird to say you're going to talk about syntax and then complain about
syntax highlighting in markdown, which is a rendering problem.

Markdown is perfectly well suited for whatever documentation needs you have
imo/e. If you need complexities not standard to CommonMark you tweak your
renderer or inject some html as a preprocessing step, for example adding
mathjax for formulae or say, a syntax highlighter.

Markdown is simple enough to use and simple enough to extend for your
deployment. Haven't had any issues with very complex docs started in MD.

------
alexellisuk
They all look horrible for documentation apart from YAML, which IMHO is a
suitable compromise with add-ons for tables, etc.

------
gyoza
looks cool -- I would use it.

------
daly
Latex.

